# Autocruise Stardream - inadequate ground clearance



## pepandspice

Hello everyone, saw a stardream today. Liked the van and layout but am concerned that the combination of low ride height and external long wheelbase could cause problems with grounding on uneven roads or sites. The van we have seen has actually had the electric step removed as this does appear to be in the most vulnerable position in the centre of the van. Have any owners experienced any problems?

Dawn and Steve


----------



## cabby

we have a stardream on the low ride chassis. lovely van especially to drive.
we have only once had a problem with grounding and yes you guessed it the step.this was on a private car park and the ramp was on a tilt as well as a hump.was the one you looked at on the new shape or old shape cab.

cabby


----------



## pepandspice

cabby said:


> we have a stardream on the low ride chassis. lovely van especially to drive.
> we have only once had a problem with grounding and yes you guessed it the step.this was on a private car park and the ramp was on a tilt as well as a hump.was the one you looked at on the new shape or old shape cab.
> 
> cabby


Hi Cabby, thanks for your reply. The van was on the old shape cab which we like. Not keen on the exterior styling of the new models or some of the fabric options and worktops scheme. Regards.


----------



## grumpyman

No problem with the step but lost part of my waste pipe and do notice the Mud Flaps catch the ground on uneven surface.


----------



## pepandspice

grumpyman said:


> No problem with the step but lost part of my waste pipe and do notice the Mud Flaps catch the ground on uneven surface.


Thanks grumpyman for reply. During the summer we do attend many steam rallies which can have rough/uneven approach roads and suspect the stardream may not be the best choice for us (although I would like it - me the mrs).


----------



## cabby

Ours is also the previous shape on an 06 plate. we have only had just the one time. if it became a problem then we would have the step taken off rather than change vans. we could not find anything to match the Stardream.
Must admit though, rather like the RV that Oz and James are using.
So my advise is to go ahead and buy if it has everything that you want in a van.which dealer is it with or is it a private sale.


cabby


----------



## TR5

How about fitting air suspension, which I believe can be "pumped up" to give greater ground clearance, when required.

Michael


----------



## lindybell

HI
Just seen these comments re Autocruise step on the Stardream (we have been away in our Stardream). I would agree a great van very comfortable and plenty of space without being too long. However, we have had considerable trouble with the step hitting speed bumps. So much so that at times we have had to get out and put wedges under the wheels to lift the vehicle over speed bumps! Autocruise weren't interested just said it was the legal height, but they were forgetting I think about the long wheelbases I removed the step myself, shortened the brackets by 1 1/2" and refitted it and we have had no more problems at all. The only other problem we still have is the deisel heater exhaust that goes under the chassis and this gets squashed on speed bumps. Anybody else had that problem? All in all though we still love the van and have had many happy holidays in it and expect to have many more.

GS


----------



## cabby

We never had trouble with speed bumps on normal roads.Have spoken to my mechanic and he suggests as it is a flexi pipe, extend it back to near the rear wheel.as it is in the middle of the wheelbase and most vunerable there.keeping it inside the chassis member untill turned to the outside.looking at what he says makes sense to me.
However we have now sold our Stardream as it was not fully winterised enough for us.another problem that keeps popping up is getting any repairs done on the Combitronic, after meeting other owners on sites.
We have gone for the Fleurette, will write a review after we have managed to use it, poss. Feb.please contact us for information about these vans if you wish.

cabby


----------



## kenanpat

We have a Monet which is the Pioneer (RIP) equivalent of Stardream. Still quite new to us & not much used as it has been pretty tied up having the Peugot water ingress problems sorted (3 trips to dealer resulting in -covers on engine, ABS & starter motor, new scuttle seal / drain, new starter motor!).
Low ground clearance is a bit of a problem we scrape the exhaust pipe on the tarmac every time we reverse onto the road from our drive & I managed to "wipe off" the waste pipe when reversing into a parking space & overhanging a grass verge. Waste pipe now re arranged with a flexible pipe to a plastic valve which is retained in a Terry Clip under the offside rear trim. Much better to use & looks more sensible. Haven't had problems with the step yet so must watch out for that one. I generally avoid speed humps whenever possible they were generally designed by some evil jobsworth.
Otherwise the van looks & feels very goods.
Regards
Ken Stothard


----------



## pepandspice

kenanpat said:


> We have a Monet which is the Pioneer (RIP) equivalent of Stardream. Still quite new to us & not much used as it has been pretty tied up having the Peugot water ingress problems sorted (3 trips to dealer resulting in -covers on engine, ABS & starter motor, new scuttle seal / drain, new starter motor!).
> Low ground clearance is a bit of a problem we scrape the exhaust pipe on the tarmac every time we reverse onto the road from our drive & I managed to "wipe off" the waste pipe when reversing into a parking space & overhanging a grass verge. Waste pipe now re arranged with a flexible pipe to a plastic valve which is retained in a Terry Clip under the offside rear trim. Much better to use & looks more sensible. Haven't had problems with the step yet so must watch out for that one. I generally avoid speed humps whenever possible they were generally designed by some evil jobsworth.
> Otherwise the van looks & feels very goods.
> Regards
> Ken Stothard


Hi Ken, the motorhome we were looking at prior to our change to our oregon was'nt the new fiat base vehicle but I have seen the new models like yours and did think that the waste tap looked a little vulnerable. We struggle with speed humps in our area and can't always avoid them, our van is fine with them but my fiat panda does'nt like them at all. 
Regards,
Pepandspice.


----------



## 117306

HiWe have an 08 Stardream (57 plate) and can confirm that it is a lovely vehicle. It does cause us problems as we can't get it on our drive yet. The builder has had an attempt at reducing the hump on the drive/pavement but he is going to have another go shortly.Another Stardream (08 ) lives a few streets away from us and I did knock on his door and asked about grounding, the reply was shown to me by the owners wife who showed me a length of rope with a noose on the end, I thought she was going to put it around my neck but she said she puts it on the exhaust pipe and lifts it each time it touches the ground. We both love our vehicles but wish they were slightly higher off the ground.
An interesting thread.
Regards
Dave


----------



## kocki

*autocruise stardream deisel heater exhaust problem*

Hi, Lindybell,
I too had the deisel heater exhaust pipe squashed going over a hump.
I removed the damaged section and purchased some new stainless steel pipe and rerouted the exhaust through the chassis member, thus giving me more ground clearance and no more prblems with humps.

Regards
kocki


----------



## Jodi1

We have a 56 plate Stardream and love her to bits. We have had her for four years now and have only grounded her once as we leaving a cl at a farm site which had a steep down then up, but I guess the long wheel base was the cause of that. So far no problems with the step or exhausts on speed bumps, maybe we have been lucky. Our driveway is sloping onto a lane coming down from the left also on a slightly different slope ( you have to be there) but we somehow manage not to ground anything going on or off. Brilliant van and so comfy with plenty of sprawl room, which has been useful in the wet weather this summer


----------

